# fixing glare on glasses



## Idie

Does anyone know if there is a way to remove the glare from glasses....or turn those glasses into sunglasses instead? I am a newbie and would appreciate any input. Thanks!


----------



## Halfje-Bruin

I don't think you can do this with Lightroom but any pixel editing software should be able to do this. Also, try using a polarizer filter when shooting to reduce the glare before any processing is done.


----------



## clee01l

If you are to have any luck doing this in LR, it will be by using the clone tool to replace the glasses lens with other parts of the image that might be appropriate.


----------



## Brad Snyder

As Cletus says, the clone tool 'may' help. I've fixed this in Lr, and also failed miserably both with the same tool. It's very image dependent. It's not particularly easy in a pixel editor either, unless you have successful shot you can clone from.


----------



## Idie

What about changing the glasses into sunglasses??
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Mark Sirota

If you could post a JPEG so we can see what you're dealing with, it would be much easier for us to help you.


----------



## Idie

Ok. Here is an example of the glare on the glasses. Let me know if you have any suggestions. Thanks again!


----------



## sizzlingbadger

The best way to fix this is during the shoot. I know it may be too late for these shots you already have but if you ask the person wearing glasses to push them down their nose a bit it will often get rid of the reflections and it doesn't really show in the photos that they have been moved..


----------



## Idie

I was afraid of that. No going back now. They are just going to have to get used to the glare.  :icon_neutral:


----------



## RikkFlohr

If you had posted a larger picture, I might be able to help.

I would try an adjustment brush with the following settings:

-.33 on Exposure
+15 Clarity
+1' Contrast
+15 Saturation

Paint with it only on the eyeglasses and see what it looks like.


----------



## Idie

I tried the adjustment recommended, but it didn't really make a difference. I am going to try to make them into sunglasses instead. I learned my lesson. 
Thanks for all the tips!!


----------



## brecklundin

the problem with glare like that in glasses or on water, windows or whatever is they are kinda like blown highlights so most of the time there really is not enough data to recover the area, no matter what image editing app you care to use. There might be a preset/add-in of some sort out there but I doubt anything will fix things...if you ever tried to clean up reflections (call it glare if you prefer) on a body of water you are basically wasting your time. Shooting in these times with a CPL is really the only option if you can remember to adjust for it that is...I am always forgetting it's there or that someone has glasses. I much prefer shooting bodies of water than folks wearing glasses....water is patient while I fiddle around my mental checklist.


----------

